# Upcoming Software Release for R15



## ChadDavis (Sep 19, 2006)

I have been experiencing the usual problems - slow remote response, missed recordings, etc. with my 1 month old R15 so I called tech support hoping to get a HR20 as a replacement. The technician came back and told me they are rolling a major software upgrade by the end of the month. Does anyone know if this will really occur and what the upgrade my include? He indicated that it will clear up my missed recording issue and also improve the response time of the R15?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Did you end up getting a HR20? If so, what was the cost?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ChadDavis said:


> The technician came back and told me they are rolling a major software upgrade by the end of the month.


First I have heard any mention of a possible time frame for the next R15 software upgrade. "End of the month" is only a couple of days away, so I guess we'll see soon enough. More likely (as with any rumor) is that it could be sometime within perhaps a couple of weeks (schedules are very hard to stick to).

It has been a couple of months since the last one, so there are many hopes and expectations out there. However, the most information we are likely to get will be some generalized comments via Earl's contact - DTV simply does not publish release notes, per se.

Also, if they follow the same procedure as in the past, the next upgrade will become available to a limited geographic area initially, then over a period of two or more weeks, will spread across the country.

Carl


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Pfft yea and the RF release was supposed to be near the end of Aug. RIIIIIIIGGHT


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ChadDavis said:


> I have been experiencing the usual problems - slow remote response, missed recordings, etc. with my 1 month old R15 so I called tech support hoping to get a HR20 as a replacement. The technician came back and told me they are rolling a major software upgrade by the end of the month. Does anyone know if this will really occur and what the upgrade my include? He indicated that it will clear up my missed recording issue and also improve the response time of the R15?


"By the end of the month" is two days. The CSR's are notorious for spreading bad information. There's suposed to be an update comming, we just don't know when. Only the Enlightened One (Earl) probably knows what exactly what they're working on.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> "By the end of the month" is two days. The CSR's are notorious for spreading bad information. There's suposed to be an update comming, we just don't know when. Only the Enlightened One (Earl) probably knows what exactly what they're working on.


And actually this time around... I don't know much about what is to be in the next release...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Damn! I type to slow! :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> First I have heard any mention of a possible time frame for the next R15 software upgrade. "End of the month" is only a couple of days away, so I guess we'll see soon enough. More likely (as with any rumor) is that it could be sometime within perhaps a couple of weeks (schedules are very hard to stick to).
> 
> It has been a couple of months since the last one, so there are many hopes and expectations out there. However, the most information we are likely to get will be some generalized comments via Earl's contact - DTV simply does not publish release notes, per se.
> 
> ...


I know nothing about the next version but they did put out some release updates in the DTV email we all get after the last update. Hopefully it will get out soon as this month is pretty much over now.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

It seems like "we're releasing a patch at the end of the month that will fix everything" is something that CSRs like to throw out there to pacify you while you're on the phone.

I'd be highly suprised if it actually happens. It honestly feels like they've forgotten about this box.


----------



## ChadDavis (Sep 19, 2006)

skaeight said:


> Did you end up getting a HR20? If so, what was the cost?


Nope. I didn't push it since they promised a major improvement in the next few days. I am planning to call back next week if the situation doesn't improve.


----------



## octopusm (Sep 28, 2006)

ChadDavis said:


> I have been experiencing the usual problems - slow remote response, missed recordings, etc. with my 1 month old R15 so I called tech support hoping to get a HR20 as a replacement. The technician came back and told me they are rolling a major software upgrade by the end of the month. Does anyone know if this will really occur and what the upgrade my include? He indicated that it will clear up my missed recording issue and also improve the response time of the R15?


According to D* tech support, they did it on 9/22. I know becuade I called them after my R15 got royally screwed up. I coould not change channels, records or turn off on Saturday 9/23. I reset the unit 10 times, reformated the HD 3 times and it still comes back with the same issues.

Solutions: D* is sending me a new replacement DVR, they must have a send a bad code, Is anyone having this same issues?

Tks


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

octopusm said:


> According to D* tech support, they did it on 9/22. I know becuade I called them after my R15 got royally screwed up. I coould not change channels, records or turn off on Saturday 9/23. I reset the unit 10 times, reformated the HD 3 times and it still comes back with the same issues.
> 
> Solutions: D* is sending me a new replacement DVR, they must have a send a bad code, Is anyone having this same issues?
> 
> Tks


What version did you get on 9/22? 10D3 is the current version and was released in August. There was a 10D4 floating around and some have received that. I had 10D4 for a week or so then it went back to 10D3.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been playing CSR roulette to try to find out when the problems will be fixed. The answers I have received are either "all known problems have already been fixed" or "the engineers are working on the problems, and the only information provided is they will be fixed in 2007".


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes I was told there is an OS upgrade for the R15 and HR20 coming out late this year. This is the one involving the GUI and OS upgrades.
This was also officially announced by DTV in Feb with the timing.
NDS also had a page on this but I think it was a mistake for them to post because they removed the page from their site a few days later.
Guess DTV doesn't want them to still their thunder.
The start of the roll out seems to run about 1 to 2 months before their official date.
So I would think this would be anticipated.

DTV support points to this upgrade as being some of their best internally developed software. I am crossing my fingers and hoping this early gen OS we have now will be a quaint memory. To be honest I am almost certain this OS upgrade will be a far more stable than what we have now. And it does look a bit better with more of a professional finish.

Keith



ChadDavis said:


> I have been experiencing the usual problems - slow remote response, missed recordings, etc. with my 1 month old R15 so I called tech support hoping to get a HR20 as a replacement. The technician came back and told me they are rolling a major software upgrade by the end of the month. Does anyone know if this will really occur and what the upgrade my include? He indicated that it will clear up my missed recording issue and also improve the response time of the R15?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

klwillis said:


> Yes I was told there is an OS upgrade for the R15 and HR20 coming out late this year. This is the one involving the GUI and OS upgrades.
> This was also officially announced by DTV in Feb with the timing.
> NDS also had a page on this but I think it was a mistake for them to post because they removed the page from their site a few days later.
> Guess DTV doesn't want them to still their thunder.
> ...


Who exactly told you this? That screen shot has been around since feb when the .pdf presentation was released so that's not anything new. There are a lot of things that corporations throw out there that never come to fruition, so I would try to be cautiously optimistic about that. Who knows when or if the upgraded GUI will be released. On top of that, who cares if they change the GUI if the underlying OS / applications are the same? I'd much rather have them address the open issues before revamping the look of the interface.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

It's strange that the CSR discouraged you from upgrading to the HR20.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I notice that this thread seems to be intermixing the R15 and the HR20 pretty regularly.

The software development on those two units is different and separate. A release for one has no relationship to a release for the other, and vice-versa.

I can easily understand an undertrained CSR getting confused on this, and providing an estimate on a software upgrade based on the incorrect unit. We need to be very careful in these forums to keep the apples and oranges separate, so as to not confuse people.

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I can easily understand an undertrained CSR getting confused on this


Even more so now that there will three different software versions and updates for the R-15 alone.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Assuming there are any.

For those keeping score at home: 
For September it's 
HR20: 3
R15: 0


----------



## MarkGreiner (Sep 27, 2006)

I have two new R15 DVRs (received from DirectTV within the last week or so). At least one was immediately updated upon hooking it up. Regardless, both now have the 9/22 update referred to above which is 104B (or is it D?).

Since I'm new to this DVR (I upgraded from UltimateTV) I can't compare my DVR's performance post upgrade to pre-upgrade. I can report that I've had none of the more serious (lethal) issues (so far, anyway) that so many of you have experienced. But I do have plently of the less serious (pesky) problems that have plagued the DVR. 

Prepare to lower your expectations.

CORRECTION:

I have two R15-300s. The software version is 0x104B which were downloaded on 9/15/06 and 9/16/06, respectively, when I activated both units.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

ChadDavis said:


> ...The technician came back and told me they are rolling a major software upgrade by the end of the month...





carl6 said:


> First I have heard any mention of a possible time frame for the next R15 software upgrade. "End of the month" is only a couple of days away, so I guess we'll see soon enough. ...Also, if they follow the same procedure as in the past, the next upgrade will become available to a limited geographic area initially, then over a period of two or more weeks, will spread across the country.
> 
> Carl


It starts in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, and slowly moves eastward, like a cork bobbing up and down.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

ChadDavis said:


> Nope. I didn't push it since they promised a major improvement in the next few days. I am planning to call back next week if the situation doesn't improve.


Yea, but we won't get it for two to three weeks AFTER the west coast, IF we're lucky.

Carl


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

does the software update get sent through the satellite or the phone line? if it's the satellite then I will disconnect the phone line, thanks


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

For the R15, all software upgrades are through the satellite.

Carl


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I talked to Tech Support this week and mentioned I'd heard about a software upgrade supposedly being released Sept. 22 and was told the last software upgrade was 8/29 which is the last one I received and that no more were currently planned.

I do wish the first run/repeat problem would be resolved as of yesterday my "blue eyed monster" model 300 did something wonky even for the R 15, I had a series link set up for "Judge Judy" since I got this R 15 back in June and at first I was getting first run AND repeats then eventually it was just first runs, now get this, as of yesterday it is now only scheduling *repeats* and ignoring the first run episodes of Judge Judy.

I have tried canceling the series link and re-instating it, two or three times, I have reset the receiver both red button and unplugging. Tried setting up the series link through the guide and when that didn't work, through a title search. All to no avail. I had to manually add each first run episode to the TDL while deleting the reruns. Very frustrating. It seems so far this is the only show I'm having that trouble with. My prioritizer is at the highest it's ever been, I now have 30 series link recordings. Would that make it wonky? I find it hard to believe but I thought I'd ask.

The next chapter in the weird world of the R 15 occurred when, suddenly the Caller ID started working yesterday for no apparent reason. It had worked letter perfect the first month I had the thing, then it stopped stone cold dead in early July and hadn't logged a single call since, no on screen notices either, now both are working again. I think the poor R 15 has had a "nervous breakdown" better it than me.

If anyone has some insight into the "Judge Judy" first run problem. I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## MarkGreiner (Sep 27, 2006)

CORRECTION:

I previously reported that I had received a 9/22/06 update. I was at work when I made the post and didn't have access to my DVRs.

For the record, I have two R15-300s. Both units downloaded version 0x104B when I installed them around 9/15/06.


----------

